# Legs toward UD and CDX



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Just wanted to share some happy news. Gavin earned his first Utility leg this weekend. Helki earned her first CDX leg with a 195.5. I'm on cloud nine!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool, CONGRATS!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

First Utility leg, that's a big one!! :congratulations:


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you! I was a mess the first day and botched my recall signal. Gav looked at me like huh? It was good though because all the pressure lifted and we could just have fun with the remaining exercises. He q'd in everything else and I was just tickled. My goal for the weekend was to try to get the major components correct and have this be a good ring experience. (this was the first time in utility for both of us.). Then, on day two we finish up dj and the judge looked at me and said what leg? I burst into tears and kept asking really? Really?! What a rush!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I hear you, people don't know how hard it is, on both dog & handler.
I lost one for Deejay, as I took to many steps after the moving stand.
It was a year for us between out 1st leg & finishing, but we went out with a bang 4 in a row at one show.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow! Four in a row is amazing! 

I hear you on the moving stand. I did a really weird stutter step on the first day as I almost paused (like for signals). On day two, just kept repeating MOVING stand in my head. Gah. 

I spoke to several people who had been to tons of trials with no q's. One lady said she stopped counting the nq's after 50 shows. Yikes!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Great job!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go! Utility ( also know as 101 ways to embarass your handler or Futility for those of us who have participated in the venue).


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats! Great Job!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

:happyboogie::groovy::toasting::congratulations::congratulations:. Great job!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations. Thats a lot of work involved in getting there.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

awesome, congrats!!!


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work!!!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Shyne I hardly ever come on this board but I did today and saw this!!! That is so awesome. I was on your website over the weekend and did not see the new "news". I did see darling Jalapeno tho! What a cute puppy!!!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks so much kathy! I'm still on cloud nine!


----------

